# Upgrade macbook blanc (debut 2008) en 2016, bonne idée ?



## wisilty (31 Mai 2016)

Bonjour à tous !
Je suis passé il y a peu de mac à pc en me composant une tour sous windows 7..
Cela dit, je vois toujours dans le coin du bureau mon ancien macbook blanc et je me demandais si lui rajouter un peu de ram et surtout un ssd serait un bon plan ? j'ai trouvé des infos et des tutos bien sur, mais en 2016, est-ce toujours une bonne idée ? ou alors l'ordi risque de quand meme galerer ?
Je compte le prendre pour mes deplacements, le seul logiciel gourmand en ressource que je risque d'utiliser est ableton live (et encore, de maniere très legere..) sinon ce sera du surf internet, visionnage de films, etc..

Voilà, Merci d'avance pour vos reponses et avis ! 

Ps: voici les specs du macbook : 
proc : 2,1 Ghz intel core 2 duo (va-t-il tenir le coup en 2016?)
ram : 2go ddr2 (je compte passer à 4go)
HDD: 320go (j'envisage un ssd 500go)


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Pour surfer sur Internet et regarder des films, à mon avis pas problème pour l'upgrade d'autant que le dernier OS supporté est Lion (donc pas un OS trop gourmand).
Inconvénient : cet OS n'est plus supporté par Apple, donc plus de mises à jour de sécurité. Donc attention aux sites visités !


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2016)

J'ai trois macbook blanc unibody dans la famille et ils tournent super bien avec un Core2Duo 2.26, un SSD et 8 Go de RAM.

Tu auras un petit peu moins mais coté CPU c'est quasi pareil. Tu es juste limité à 6 Go de RAM, et ta puce X3100 est peut-être un peu moins puissante que la 9400M, mais ça ira.

Et justement ma soeur qui a un de ces trois unibody, m'a laissé son macbook blanc 2.16 (un 2007) pour le booster aussi, pour sa fille. Pareil je le passe au SSD mais à 3 Go de RAM, son max. Et sous Snow Leopard, c'est super fluide. J'hésite pour Lion ...

Ha oui ce MB 2007 chauffant pas mal, je vais changer la pâte thermique ...


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2016)

Lion qui est d'ailleurs toujours en vente chez Apple !!


----------



## wisilty (3 Juin 2016)

Merci pour vos reponses ! Je penses me lancer alors, surtout que le changement de disque dur et de RAM a l'air plutot facile sur ce modele !
Concernant la puce graphique (X3100), sera-t-elle quand meme suffisante pour regarder des fichiers video en full HD par exemple ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, existe-t-il des logiciels permettant de "brider" la resolution (a l'instar de youtube par exemple..) afin de soulager l'ordi ?


----------



## melaure (3 Juin 2016)

Ce sera le GPU qui décodera. Je me souviens que j'arrivais à lire du 720p sur mon PowerBook G4, alors je pense qu'un Core2Duo devrait lire du full HD ...


----------

